# Youtube TV now appearing in My Services



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

I bought a Stream about a month ago and like so many others YouTube TV was not appearing in My Services in the Stream app and hence it was not integrated into the Guide, but as of this afternoon that changed and YouTube TV is now enabled in My Services and is appearing in the guide.

Needless to say I'm happy that has been fixed. Now if I could figure out how to get the Guide in the Stream app to reflect the customizations I did in the YouTube TV app to only show the same channels in the same order as they do in YouTube TV.


----------



## prley (Jan 9, 2015)

wonder what changed since I received my TivoStream just a few days ago and I'm not seeing it in the services. Wonder if they just randomly activate it for some users. ?


----------



## Chastert (Jun 5, 2016)

I just set up YouTube TV on my old Stream 4K and really liked the guide integration. I bought another TiVo stream for our other tv and was disappointed to be stuck with an old app version that doesn’t have YTTV in the guide, wish I could force an update, hopefully they push it to me soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadhead98380 (1 mo ago)

Newbee here. 
4 Brand new units, none show YTTV in MyServices when setup. I am curious if this software bug is only affecting newer versions of hardware?


----------



## Deadhead98380 (1 mo ago)

drebbe said:


> I bought a Stream about a month ago and like so many others YouTube TV was not appearing in My Services in the Stream app and hence it was not integrated into the Guide, but as of this afternoon that changed and YouTube TV is now enabled in My Services and is appearing in the guide.
> 
> Needless to say I'm happy that has been fixed. Now if I could figure out how to get the Guide in the Stream app to reflect the customizations I did in the YouTube TV app to only show the same channels in the same order as they do in YouTube TV.


Can you share your software level so we can compare versions with our own?


----------



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

TiVo Stream 4K SW Version: V10.0.4.0.0
Stream App version:.1.1.374-9

It's odd. For a month or more after I bought the Stream I could not get YouTubeTV to appear in My Services so I just ran the YouTube TV directly. Then one morning I happened to notice that YouTubeTV recordings were appearing in the "what to watch section" of the Stream app. Moreover, YouTube TV was now in My Servcices and had been checked and the channel listings were in the TiVo Stream guide. I didn't do anything to make this happen. It just appeared automagically. When I first posted I had hoped that I was just the first to notice that TiVo had fixed the issue and it was fixed for everyone, but clearly that is not the case. Very strange.


----------



## jontivo (30 d ago)

drebbe said:


> TiVo Stream 4K SW Version: V10.0.4.0.0
> Stream App version:.1.1.374-9
> 
> It's odd. For a month or more after I bought the Stream I could not get YouTubeTV to appear in My Services so I just ran the YouTube TV directly. Then one morning I happened to notice that YouTubeTV recordings were appearing in the "what to watch section" of the Stream app. Moreover, YouTube TV was now in My Servcices and had been checked and the channel listings were in the TiVo Stream guide. I didn't do anything to make this happen. It just appeared automagically. When I first posted I had hoped that I was just the first to notice that TiVo had fixed the issue and it was fixed for everyone, but clearly that is not the case. Very strange.


I am having the same problem with YouTubeTV not appearing in My Services. I just bought the device from Amazon. I seem to be running an outdated TiVo Stream App based upon what you are reporting as the version number for your TiVo Stream App 1.1.374-9. I wonder if this is the problem with most of the people reporting this problem is an outdated app.


----------



## Deadhead98380 (1 mo ago)

Just as an update I now have YTTV in My Services for all 4 devices. After a few days it just showed up. It integrates into the guide correctly and works as advertised. I have seen a few posts that have a similar experience. Hard to say if it’s an update or a timing issue with the install.

I just wanted to put it out there I had seen a resolution in my case.


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

Not for me. Just plugged it back in, checked that version was the same as the one in another post, rebooted several times, updated app, but still not in My Services


----------



## Deadhead98380 (1 mo ago)

I think the randomness of the issue is probably the most aggravating. It’s clear then can fix it. If the support team would just look at these threads and provide a link to resolve it would save a lot of time and energy.


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

I got the same canned response from support today, telling me I would be emailed when they get this fixed. No answer as to why some have recently had success.


----------



## clrink (Jul 29, 2007)

Deadhead98380 said:


> I think the randomness of the issue is probably the most aggravating. It’s clear then can fix it. If the support team would just look at these threads and provide a link to resolve it would save a lot of time and energy.


Please share your app versions as that appears to be the key and as mentioned the randomness of updates if incredibly frustrating and making me question why I bought these. They obviously do it force an update to any newly activated devices like almost every other company and since they don’t allow the user to request an update, they appear to have forgotten their user community. Any insights on how to get this to marketing, who has clearly lied about the integration and support, who seems to be clueless?


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

I do not think this is going to help you. I have the same version as one of the guys who magically had it fixed. But not me.


----------



## bcats4ever (4 d ago)

This is very frustrating, I bought this device specifically for this feature and it does not work.


----------



## larrysbrodsky (2 mo ago)

I feel your pain, I am in the same boat. I have removed my Tivo device.


----------

